# [SOLVED] Format Factory Converting TS to AVI



## mak4311 (Dec 21, 2012)

Problem with converting TS files into AVI.
FormatFactory does it quick but the aspect ratio...
The result looks like in 4:3 with letterbox on all sides, image is distorted (stretched vertically).
I searched Internet and on one forum find that a solution is to put Video Size settings to 720x405.
Unfortunately the guy that did it didn't visit that forum for over a year and I couldn't find how to do it. There are no Custom setting for Video Size in FormatFactory, and the closest is 720x480 which is no good (still distorted).
Does anyone has a solution to this?
I understand that conversion can be done by some other converter but I like FormatFactory as it is free and doing an excellent job in all other aspects.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Format Factory Converting TS to AVI*

when converting you can define the aspect ratio by going into the Output Settings menu - each of the parameters has a drop down menu accessed by clicking on the right hand column of the parameter (in this case: aspect ratio) and selecting the correct aspect ratio for your file 
If your TS files are correctly flagged as 16:9 (they should be if they are true HD - you can check this by using the Media File Info function found on the first interface under the Advanced tab) they should transcode correctly to be 16:9 as an .avi


----------



## mak4311 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Format Factory Converting TS to AVI*

Yes, I know how to define the aspect and size.
The problem that when all settings were "default" and "automatic" I had these distortions. And trying to define settings manually didn't do any good.
Until today - the latest Format Factory 3.0.1 is working fine.
(Previous versions - 2.70, 2.80, 2.90 - didn't).


----------

